

The Death of the Newspaper - emreas
http://startuphoodlum.com/2010/07/17/the-death-of-the-newspaper/

======
macemoneta
I haven't read a (paper) newspaper or magazine in about 10 years, and I'm 54.
I think it's weird that people still read paper.

Our local free newspaper still delivers to us each week (we can't get them to
stop), but I actually read the content online at their website a couple of
days before I get the hard copy version. It just goes directly to the
recycling bin, unopened.

Magazines are even worse. Because they typically have a 2-4 month lead time,
I've read pretty much everything weeks before they come out, for free,
elsewhere.

As Craig Ferguson puts it, newspapers and magazines are like an old papery
blog. Set up your feed reader and never look back.

